# Google Stadia: Review - Spiele-Streaming im Test - lohnt sich?



## Johannes Gehrling (18. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Google Stadia: Review - Spiele-Streaming im Test - lohnt sich?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Google Stadia: Review - Spiele-Streaming im Test - lohnt sich?*


----------



## VirtuelleErscheinung (18. November 2019)

Google Werbung von feinsten...….


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2019)

VirtuelleErscheinung schrieb:


> Google Werbung von feinsten...….



welch eine Überraschung wenn es ein Review von *Google* Stadia ist  

sagst du auch es ist Werbung für Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft vom feinsten, wenn ein Test der jeweiligen Konsolen kommt?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (18. November 2019)

VirtuelleErscheinung schrieb:


> Google Werbung von feinsten...….



Es ist ein Test, und er liefert objektive Informationen. Die nicht schlecht für das getestete Produkt ausfallen. Werbung ist etwas anderes. Das dieser Sachverhalt für jemanden, der in einem 4 Wörter schweren Kommentar drei Fehler einbaut überfordernd ist wundert mich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Basileukum (18. November 2019)

Eine "Onlinespielekonsole" für den PC? Ist das ernsthaft so gemeint? Da kann ich mir doch gleich irgendeine Flatrate für die Plasi etc. kaufen. 

Ich hoffe mal, daß die Spiele bei Stadia auch mit Maus und Tastatur zu zocken sind, wenn nicht, dann ist das nice, aber halt nicer Shizer.


----------



## MrFob (18. November 2019)

Hmmmm, zunaechst mal, sollte es in der Uberschrift nicht lieber "lohnt *es* sich" heissen? 

Zum Test, da scheint mir PCGames aber positiver gestimmt zu sein asl die meisten anderen:
https://www.vg247.com/2019/11/18/google-stadia-reviews-round-up/

(Danke an Suggy, der den Link auf unserem Discord gepostet hat.)


----------



## Y0SHi (18. November 2019)

angeblich soll ohne 120€ jahresabo werbung geschalten werden.
damit disqualifiziert sich das teil von selbst.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2019)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Eine "Onlinespielekonsole" für den PC? Ist das ernsthaft so gemeint?


 Wie jetzt "so gemeint" ? Wo steht das denn? ^^    Stadia ist halt ein Service, der Dir PC-Games in hoher Qualität als Stream nach Hause oder auch auf ein mobiles Gerät senden kann. Wenn du das "Onlinespielekonsole" nennen willst, kannst du das gern tun. Es ist halt ein Gaming-Streaming-Service, und das per se ist nichts neues. Neu ist, dass Google da groß einsteigt, eine sehr gute Technik verspicht und auch PC-Games bietet, die für Stadia angepasst wurden/werden.



> Da kann ich mir doch gleich irgendeine Flatrate für die Plasi etc. kaufen.


 Klar kannst du das, es kann ja jeder schauen, ob er dies oder jenes braucht oder ob er es nicht braucht.


----------



## Y0SHi (19. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stadia ist halt ein Service, der Dir PC-Games in hoher Qualität als Stream nach Hause oder auch auf ein mobiles Gerät senden kann.



hohe qualität? 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-stadia-tech-review


----------



## Schnurx (19. November 2019)

Abgesehen von den technischen Aspekten sind es eher andere, die mich wohl -solange es möglich ist, von der Nutzung abhalten. Außer dem jeweils etwa "Neuesten" -derzeit Borderlands 3- spiele ich auch gerne (und habe) noch so etliches "Alte", wie z.B. Hitman - Blood Money und ungezählte andere Sachen, die ich zwischendrin dann immer gerne mal durchspiele.
Es ist wohl utopisch anzunehmen, das ein Streaming-Anbieter Sachen, die älter als 2-3 Jahre sind und nicht mehr von der Masse gespielt werden, im Sortiment hat und hält.

Insgesamt dürfte es eher eine "Verdichtung" des Angebots zu dem, "was jeder spielt" geben.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> hohe qualität?
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-stadia-tech-review



... du hast den Artikel schon bis zum Ende gelesen, oder? 

_As a technological statement, Stadia impresses with the best image quality and latency I've seen from a streaming platform [...]_
Also ja, hohe Qualität und Latenz [für einen Streamingdienst]!


----------



## shippy74 (19. November 2019)

Kommt für mich nicht in Frage, ich mag solche Dienste nicht die mir ein ABO andrehen wollen und denen ich dann komplett ausgeliefert bin. Der einzige der da nen Vorteil hat ist Google. Ich kaufe meine Filme weiter auf Disk und meine Spiele auch. Kann jeder machen wie er will ich bin da Altmodisch. Alles wofür ich bezahle hab ich auch in Real da stehen.  Geht bei Konsolenspiele, Filmen und bei PC Spielen die ich kaufe auch.  Die Leute sollten sich mal überlegen was sie im Monat so für den ganzen ABO Müll ausgeben,aufs Jahr gerechnet geht das ganz schön ins Geld und haben am ende NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS in der Hand.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2019)

... welche aktuellen PC-Spiele kann man denn noch auf DVD / BR erwerben *und* hat keine damit verbundene Accountbindung?!  

Mir fallen da im Moment ... keine aktuellen Spiele ein. 

Ansonsten mag ich Abo-Dienste auch nicht, aber das ist scheinbar der aktuelle Weg: Software as a Service. Was meinst du was ich monatlich an DATEV an Gebühren zahlen darf? Wenn ich aufhöre, war es das ... die Lizenzen sind dann nicht mehr gültig, das Programm verweigert den Dienst.


----------



## shippy74 (19. November 2019)

Aktuell bei mir auf dem Laptop. Landwirtschaftssimulator 2019 und der Euro Truck Simulator. Alles andere läuft über meine 3 Konsolen. Das Problem mit den ganzen ABO Dingen ist halt das du oftmals nicht raus kommst, wenn du dann plötzlich Krank wirst oder aus anderen Gründen den Dienst nicht mehr bezahlen kannst,dann fängt der Ärger an. Und da ein Netflix Abo, hier ein Handyvertrag um das Eiföhn abzuzahlen, Spiele Flatt, Telefon und internet usw schon sind locker ein paar Hunderter im Jahr weg. Dann lieber kaufen wie man die Kohle hat. Beim ersten richtigen Ärger ist das nämlich günstiger.  Sorry ich weiß nicht was DATEV Gebühren sind, kann ich mir auch nix drunter vorstellen. Die ganzen Dienste wollen alle nur dein Geld und das hat mit Service nicht zu tun,die reden das alles Super toll. Versuch mal auf Netflix alle Marvel Filme zu sehen, laut nem Bekannten geht das nicht mehr da sie den ein oder anderen Film rausgenommen haben. Bei mir stehen alle sauber im Schrank. Hab zwart mehr bezahlt,kann sie aber in 10 Jahren immer noch ansehen.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (19. November 2019)

Sämtliche Streamingdienste kann ich monatlich kündigen und später wieder aufnehmen. Stadia speichert sogar Spieltstände. Ich bin auch gerne jemand, der Games im Regal stehen hat, aber Stadia bietet (eine größere Bibliothek vorausgesetzt) auch die Möglichkeit, einfach mal in Games reinzuschauen, ohne einen Pflichtkauf tätigen zu müssen. Was Demos angeht bin ich nicht up to date, aber das klingt für mich wie kein übler Nachteil.

Viel interessanter ist doch, ob es irgendwann Stadia Exclusives gibt.


----------



## Weissbier242 (19. November 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Aktuell bei mir auf dem Laptop. Landwirtschaftssimulator 2019 und der Euro Truck Simulator. Alles andere läuft über meine 3 Konsolen. Das Problem mit den ganzen ABO Dingen ist halt das du oftmals nicht raus kommst, wenn du dann plötzlich Krank wirst oder aus anderen Gründen den Dienst nicht mehr bezahlen kannst,dann fängt der Ärger an. Und da ein Netflix Abo, hier ein Handyvertrag um das Eiföhn abzuzahlen, Spiele Flatt, Telefon und internet usw schon sind locker ein paar Hunderter im Jahr weg. Dann lieber kaufen wie man die Kohle hat. Beim ersten richtigen Ärger ist das nämlich günstiger.  Sorry ich weiß nicht was DATEV Gebühren sind, kann ich mir auch nix drunter vorstellen. Die ganzen Dienste wollen alle nur dein Geld und das hat mit Service nicht zu tun,die reden das alles Super toll. Versuch mal auf Netflix alle Marvel Filme zu sehen, laut nem Bekannten geht das nicht mehr da sie den ein oder anderen Film rausgenommen haben. Bei mir stehen alle sauber im Schrank. Hab zwart mehr bezahlt,kann sie aber in 10 Jahren immer noch ansehen.



Ein wenig übertrieben! Wenn solche Sachen eintreten kündigst du halt wieder. Abgesehen vom Handyvertrag (wo auch hier Prepaid geht, muss kein langer Vertrag sein) kannst alles monatlich kündigen. Also das ist nun wirklich ein schlechtes Argument!!

Für mich kommt das aus anderen Gründen nicht in Frage. Erstens will ich spiele auf der Platte haben, ohne Latenz und allem was mit Streaming verbunden ist, wie Bandbreitenruckler oder ähnliches. Gibt auch mal Tage wo das Internet bzw der Provider einfach spinnt und dann wird das Mist. Zweitens sehe ich das Umwelttechnisch einfach komplett scheiße. Schon jetzt Verbrauchen Streaming mehr als der gesamte Flugverkehr und dann auch noch Zocken per Stream als Zunkunft? Ich halte davon überhaupt nichts. Ich bin ein Digitaler Mensch mit Ebook reader, hab schon mp3 gekauft da hat das kaum einer gemacht, höre jetzt nur noch über Spotify. Aber alle haben eines gemeinsam, Ich hab den Kram selbst auch meinen Geräten, auch offline!


----------



## Siriuz (19. November 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Aktuell bei mir auf dem Laptop. Landwirtschaftssimulator 2019 und der Euro Truck Simulator. Alles andere läuft über meine 3 Konsolen. Das Problem mit den ganzen ABO Dingen ist halt das du oftmals nicht raus kommst, wenn du dann plötzlich Krank wirst oder aus anderen Gründen den Dienst nicht mehr bezahlen kannst,dann fängt der Ärger an. Und da ein Netflix Abo, hier ein Handyvertrag um das Eiföhn abzuzahlen, Spiele Flatt, Telefon und internet usw schon sind locker ein paar Hunderter im Jahr weg. Dann lieber kaufen wie man die Kohle hat. Beim ersten richtigen Ärger ist das nämlich günstiger.  Sorry ich weiß nicht was DATEV Gebühren sind, kann ich mir auch nix drunter vorstellen. Die ganzen Dienste wollen alle nur dein Geld und das hat mit Service nicht zu tun,die reden das alles Super toll. Versuch mal auf Netflix alle Marvel Filme zu sehen, laut nem Bekannten geht das nicht mehr da sie den ein oder anderen Film rausgenommen haben. Bei mir stehen alle sauber im Schrank. Hab zwart mehr bezahlt,kann sie aber in 10 Jahren immer noch ansehen.



Möchte echt nicht persönlich werden, aber du hast scheinbar wenig Ahnung. Netflix und Co. kann man jederzeit kündigen. Dieses "Jamba Spar Abo"- Model gibt es seit Jahren nicht. Ausnahme ist Sky. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass du ein wenig "Älter" bist als Ich und da hat man dann doch gerne "alles im Regal". Für mich ist das pure Platzverschwendung. Außerdem braucht niemand den Plastikmüll. Mittlerweile ist auch alles Online verfügbar. Wenn man etwas nicht auf Netflix und Co. findet kann man sicherlich auch anders an einen Film kommen. Man muss es nur wollen. Wieso sollte ich mir alte DVDs oder FullHD Filme ins Regal stellen, wenn die Qualität schon lange veraltet ist? Das hab ich nie verstanden.

Zu den Marvel Filmen auf Netflix. Streaming-Dienste kaufen Lizenzen auf Zeit. Bedeutet dass du niemals einen Film für immer auf einer Plattform haben wirst. Außer es sind Eigenproduktionen. Marvel gehört zu Disney und Disney hat bereits seinen eigenen Streamingsdienst "Disney+" gestartet.


----------



## Siriuz (19. November 2019)

Zum Thema:  Kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Vielleicht irgendwann mal, komplett Latenzfrei, wenn ich aber selber Entscheiden kann, aus welcher Quelle ich streame. Ich bezahle doch keine Vollpreistitel.


----------



## MaxeSchwind (19. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mir alte DVDs oder FullHD Filme ins Regal stellen, wenn die Qualität schon lange veraltet ist? Das hab ich nie verstanden.



Um an der Stelle kur einzuhaken: Manche machen das aus Nostalgiegründen. 
Und wenn es tatsächlich um Bildqualität im Vakuum geht, dann liefern die Disks das bessere Ergebnis, da Material von Netflix und Co. beim Streamen immer runtergerechnet werden (gerade bei 4K-Material).


----------



## Batze (19. November 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch, ob es irgendwann Stadia Exclusives gibt.


Davon gehe ich zumindest mal aus das die sich Exclusiv einkaufen, oder auch Zeitexclusiv wie bei Epic. Am Geld wird es bei Google ja ganz bestimmt nicht hapern um das ganze erstmal nach oben zu pushen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2019)

Laut dem Gamestar-Test sind die Bildschärfe-Unterschiede zwischen Stadia- und lokaler Bildwiedergabe nicht ganz ohne... Allein deswegen würde mir der Streaming-Dienst nicht zusagen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch, ob es irgendwann Stadia Exclusives gibt.



den ersten exklusivtitel gibts doch sogar schon zum launch. auf der anderen seite eben auch _nur_ einen und einen nicht sonderlich spektakulären noch dazu. als systemseller (kann man das wort hier noch verwenden?) taugt gylt mal sicherlich nicht.
aber natürlich wird da mehr kommen. google baut vermutlich nicht zum spaß eine entwicklungsabteilung auf ( ok, das dachte man von amazon auch  ).

wirklich interessant wirds imo eh erst, wenn stadia im kommenden jahr für die breite masse verfügbar sein wird. das hier ist ja eigentlich nur 'ne art soft-launch, ein größerer beta-test.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Um an der Stelle kur einzuhaken: Manche machen das aus Nostalgiegründen.
> Und wenn es tatsächlich um Bildqualität im Vakuum geht, dann liefern die Disks das bessere Ergebnis, da Material von Netflix und Co. beim Streamen immer runtergerechnet werden (gerade bei 4K-Material).


Nicht nur das. Auch hindert u.a. Netflix daran Anpassungen am Bild vornehmen zu können. Ich bin ja selbst Netflix-Kunde und bestimmt nicht unzufrieden, erst recht nicht angesichts des Angebots... Aber mir ist das ausgegebene Bild oftmals einen Tick zu dunkel. Ich kann damit leben, optimal finde ich es jedoch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2019)

@shippy74
... und der Landwirtschaftssimulator 2019 und Truck Simulator haben keine Accountbindung? 

Das kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen, tut mir leid. Beide Programme werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an Steam gebunden sein und damit bist du Steam genau so ausgeliefert wie jemand der Stadia nutzt. 

Ansonsten versteh ich deine Aufstellung nicht wirklich: ein iPhone kann man sich auch bar kaufen, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld dafür hat. Übrigens, gerade Netflix bietet eine Kündigung von Monat zu Monat, bei Prime bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Stadia wird sicherlich auch eine Kündigungsfrist von einem Monat haben. D.h. die von dir hier genannten Beispiele sind ganz schlechte Argumente für deine These ... denn gerade die kann man von heut auf morgen kündigungen. 

DATEV ist der führende Anbieter von Software für Steuerbüros und Anwälte, ist ja auch egal. Nehmen wir Adobe ... kennst du z.B. Lightroom? Konnte man damals als normale Lizenz erwerben, es gab Updates und irgendwann wurde der Support eingestellt, die Software lief aber weiter. Dann kam die Adobe Creative Cloud und nunmehr wird probiert dir die Software pro Monat als Abo anzudrehen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2019)

MaxeSchwind schrieb:


> Um an der Stelle kur einzuhaken: Manche machen das aus Nostalgiegründen.
> Und wenn es tatsächlich um Bildqualität im Vakuum geht, dann liefern die Disks das bessere Ergebnis, da Material von Netflix und Co. beim Streamen immer runtergerechnet werden (gerade bei 4K-Material).


Sicherlich ... das beste optische Ergebnis wird man mit einer UHD-BR erreichen, nur: wieviele Leute sehen überhaupt den Unterschied?

Gerade Amazon Prime und auch Netflix liefern ordentliches UHD, natürlich entsprechend vorhandener Bandbreite. UHD ist nicht gleich UHD, auch wenn das angezeigt wird. Man muss sich nur mal das Intro von der ersten "The Grand Tour"-Folge in 4K auf einem guten Fernseher anschauen, ich denke da wird niemand sagen: Mensch, das hätte ich gern als UHD-BR Disc hier im Laufwerk.  

Niemand!


----------



## shippy74 (19. November 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mir alte DVDs oder FullHD Filme ins Regal stellen, wenn die Qualität schon lange veraltet ist? Das hab ich nie verstanden.
> 
> .



Weil man sie irgendwann mal gekauft hat und sie sich immer wieder ansehen kann. Ich hab noch die Originalen Disketten Sätze daheim von DOS 6.0, Office 4. Nochwas. Internet Explorer usw. Wind 95 ja Win 95 auf Diskette. Brauch ich die nochmal? Ich denke nicht,aber ich hab sie. Genau wie viele alte Spiele die alle noch Ohne Steam und Co laufen.  Und um deine Vermutung zu bestätigen, ich bin 45.  Nebenbei bemerkt, ich hab auch noch meine erste Konsole, Eine Schneider TVG 2000 mit 6 Spielen,die funktioniert auch noch zu 100%.  Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch,aber ich kann mich noch an das Weihnachten erinnern als ich die Bekommen hab, ich war 6 Jahre alt und Super Glücklich, hab die ganzen Weihnachten mit meinem Bruder vorm Fernseher gesessen und gezockt. Und deshalb mag ich Sachen die ich in der Hand halten kann. Von der ganzen Digitalen Pracht belibt nichts ausser nem Account.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2019)

wie immer sollte man bei diesen thema zwischen (super-) enthusiasten und den "normalen" usern unterschieden, die nunmal ganz eindeutig in der mehrzahl sind.
genauso wie der durchschnitts-zocker nicht in 16-k-hdr mit rtx in 318 fps  auf seinem 40-zoll-gsync-monitor in seinem gaming-chair sitzend daddelt und sich stundenlang in den grafikeinstellungen verliert, schert sich der normalo (dazu zähle in dem fall auch ich) beim filmgenuß um eine möglichst hohe bitrate, macht sich gedanken um den verwendeten komprimierungs-codec oder kalibriert intensiv sein 43.1 dolby-ultra-sound-system. wenn die erfahrung "flutscht", das gilt dann eben auch für  game-streaming, und natürlich der preis stimmt, dann wird es bei allen nachteilen angenommen. da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher. da können die angesprochenen enthusiasten gerne die nase rümpfen wie sie wollen, für den alltags-gebrauch könnten (unter den genannten voraussetzungen) die vorteile  einfach überwiegen. das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass lokales bzw stationäres gaming ausstirbt, schon gar nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Weil man sie irgendwann mal gekauft hat und sie sich immer wieder ansehen kann. Ich hab noch die Originalen Disketten Sätze daheim von DOS 6.0, Office 4. Nochwas. Internet Explorer usw. Wind 95 ja Win 95 auf Diskette. Brauch ich die nochmal? Ich denke nicht,aber ich hab sie. Genau wie viele alte Spiele die alle noch Ohne Steam und Co laufen.  Und um deine Vermutung zu bestätigen, ich bin 45.  Nebenbei bemerkt, ich hab auch noch meine erste Konsole, Eine Schneider TVG 2000 mit 6 Spielen,die funktioniert auch noch zu 100%.  Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch,aber ich kann mich noch an das Weihnachten erinnern als ich die Bekommen hab, ich war 6 Jahre alt und Super Glücklich, hab die ganzen Weihnachten mit meinem Bruder vorm Fernseher gesessen und gezockt. Und deshalb mag ich Sachen die ich in der Hand halten kann. Von der ganzen Digitalen Pracht belibt nichts ausser nem Account.


... dafür gibt es VM, ScummVM, DosBox und natürlich mein geliebter RetroPie. 

So toll das alles damals gewesen sein mag, so unnütz ist es heute sich solch ein Ballast ans Bein zu binden, eben weil es auch anders geht.


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Weil man sie irgendwann mal gekauft hat und sie sich immer wieder ansehen kann. Ich hab noch die Originalen Disketten Sätze daheim von DOS 6.0, Office 4. Nochwas. Internet Explorer usw. Wind 95 ja Win 95 auf Diskette. Brauch ich die nochmal? Ich denke nicht,aber ich hab sie. Genau wie viele alte Spiele die alle noch Ohne Steam und Co laufen.  Und um deine Vermutung zu bestätigen, ich bin 45.  Nebenbei bemerkt, ich hab auch noch meine erste Konsole, Eine Schneider TVG 2000 mit 6 Spielen,die funktioniert auch noch zu 100%.  Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch,aber ich kann mich noch an das Weihnachten erinnern als ich die Bekommen hab, ich war 6 Jahre alt und Super Glücklich, hab die ganzen Weihnachten mit meinem Bruder vorm Fernseher gesessen und gezockt. Und deshalb mag ich Sachen die ich in der Hand halten kann. Von der ganzen Digitalen Pracht belibt nichts ausser nem Account.



Ich habe jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden, was genau dein Vorteil ist. Du hast die Spiele, CDs, Konsolen, bla bla... aber willst sie gar nicht mehr nutzen?
Oh, du darfst gerne mal versuchen den extrem veralteten Inet Explorer zu nutzen... oder mit Win 95 irgendwas anzufangen... oder Office...
Also, was bringt es dir, dass du den ganzen Kram zuhause auf Disk hast? Ganz genau, absolut nichts!
Es ist schön für dich, dass du das alles hast, aber mehr als einen sentimentalen Wert haben diese Dinge wohl nicht mehr, denn man wird so gut wie keinen praktischen Nutzen mehr daraus ziehen heute.

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, kann man Netflix, Amazon Prime (man kann das Jahresabo jederzeit kündigen und bekommt dann den Restbetrag runtergerechnet ausgezahlt, soweit ich weiß) und auch vieles andere monatlich kündigen.
Ich habe zum Beispiel einen Handyvertrag mit einem Monat Laufzeit. Kostet mich nicht mehr und wenn ich will, kann ich jederzeit wechseln.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich auch viele Filme zuhause stehen habe, was dann aber eher daher kommt, dass mir die Filme einfach gut gefallen oder ich die Cover so schön fand (ich liebe gute Steelbooks) und habe sie daher auch entsprechend in meinem Wohnzimmer ausgestellt an der Wand, damit man die Cover gut sieht. Ich schaue sie aber nicht wirklich an, denn die meisten Filme davon kann ich auch auf Netflix oder Prime sehen. Dass ich die Blurays aber gekauft habe, war dann oft auch, weil ich die Filme einfach gut fand und das mit einem Kauf ausdrücken möchte (okay... und sie sehen natürlich schön aus an der Wand ).

Dass man Filme und Spiele nun auch stremen kann, sehe ich nicht einmal als Nachteil. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bieten Sony und Microsoft ähnliche Sachen an in ihren Onlineangeboten.
Da wird zwar nicht direkt gestreamt, aber inenrhalb des Abos kann man Spiele umsonst spielen, solange sie in diesem Angebot sind.
Würde man sich alle Spiele nun direkt kaufen müssen, hätten sie vermutlich oft eine viel geringere Verbreitung, weil nicht jeder gleich einen Haufen Geld dafür ausgeben möchte.
Ähnlich sehe ich das auch bei Stadia. Hier wäre es sehr interessant zu erfahren, welche Spiele da demnächst noch hinzu kommen werden und ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt könnte das Abo günstiger sein, als wenn ich mir die Spiele einzeln kaufe.
Noch dazu hätte ich den Vorteil, dass ich sie dann am PC oder bequem vom Sofa aus zocken könnte, wenn genug Geräte unterstützt werden.

Für mich steht und fällt Stadia also mit dem Angebot der Spiele und wenn es sich für mich lohnt, werde ich es sicher mal irgendwann testen.


----------



## McTrevor (19. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wirklich interessant wirds imo eh erst, wenn stadia im kommenden jahr für die breite masse verfügbar sein wird. das hier ist ja eigentlich nur 'ne art soft-launch, ein größerer beta-test.



Das. 

Dass die Performance bei etwa 8 Nutzern auf einer Serverfarm erfreulich ist, sagt nichts darüber aus, wie gut das Ding skaliert wenn sich später (potentiell) zigtausende Nutzer nach Feierabend zeitgleich einloggen und daddeln wollen. 

Wenn es klappt, ist es aber natürlich was für Leute, die unkompliziert viel Grafikpower bei Games haben wollen, ohne sich mit den Tücken eines Gaming-PCs (Treiberprobleme, Bluescreens) auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Im Prinzip derselbe Anschaffungsgrund wie bei einer Konsole (wobei man hier von der Grafikleistung natürlich nicht so skalieren kann). Und wie bei einer Konsole benötigt man dann natürlich auch Systemseller-Exclusives.

Für mich jedenfalls ist das nichts. Mit Unitymedia als Provider ist mir das zu haarig.  

Für Exclusives reicht mir meine PS4 und alles was für PC gibt, spiele ich aufgrund des Mod-Supports dann auch lieber auf dieser Plattform. Ich bin aber auch kein Grafikfetischist, so dass ich mit einem Budget-Daddel-PC auskomme.


----------



## Gemar (19. November 2019)

Und wenn hier noch zum 1000 mal geschrieben wird, wie ach so toll das doch angeblich sein soll, ich bleibe bei meinem Gaming-PC.

Auf Dinge wie Lag, Bevormundung in vielen Bereichen, Abo/Werbung, geringere Auflösungs-Qualität, extremer Onlinezwang, sowie Bandbreitenverschwendung mit all seinen Nachteilen kann ich Dankend verzichten.

Ich sehe darin eine gute Chance für Spieledemos oder mittelmäßige (AAA-Hype-)Spiele, die man nicht kaufen, sondern nur mal so 1-2 Stunden anspielen möchte.


----------



## Athrun (19. November 2019)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich zahle ein Abo für den Dienst und die Spiele "muß" ich zum Vollpreis kaufen? Oder gibt es hier Unterschiede? Das geht für mich aus dem Artikel nicht ganz hervor (außer die kurze Info mit "Pro-Abonnent"). Auf YouTube hab ich schon mehrere Videos gesehen die mit dem Satz "Stadia ist ein Desaster" umschrieben werden können. Gut, das ist jetzt die Beta-Phase und ich denke, Google wird einiges dran schrauben. aber so ganz sagt mir das Modell nicht zu.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> hohe qualität?
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-stadia-tech-review


 Es geht dabei logischerweise um die Detailqualität, warum sollte ich ansonsten "PC-Games" betonen? Was dann beim Nutzer davon ankommt, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Und es hängt alles auch davon ab, welche Internetqualität der Nutzer zur Verfügung hat. Aber die Qualität/Details sind nun mal logischerweise, da die Spiele auf den Servern bei maximalen Details berechnet werden, höher als wenn man die Konsolenversion streamen würde.

Außerdem siehe Rab - am Ende ist laut Deinem Link die Qualität trotz Problemen besser als bei bisherigen Services


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2019)

Athrun schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich zahle ein Abo für den Dienst und die Spiele "muß" ich zum Vollpreis kaufen?



stand heute gibt's ja nur die pro-variante. die kostest regulär 10 euro / monat und bietet im idealfalle 4k / 60 fps und 7.1-sound. 2020 kommt dann noch eine kostenlose basis-variante hinzu, die aber "nur" 1080p, 60 fps  und stereo bieten soll (was aber immer noch mehr ist als zumindest die aktuellen konsolen in aller regel so bieten). spiele müssen zusätzlich gekauft werden. die preise liegen eigentlich auf üblichem pc- oder konsolenniveau, was ich so gesehen hab. pro-user erhalten teilweise wohl rabatte und ein oder mehrere spiele gratis im monat (ob man die dann mit der basis-variante weiterspielen kann, weiß ich nicht). 

wäre auch merkwürdig wenn insbesondere die großen publisher von heute auf morgen ihr geschäftsmodell über den haufen werfen und stadia-games deutlich günstiger anbieten würden. wie soll das gehen?
obs auch sales geben wird, ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt. aber ich wüsste aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dagegen spräche.



> Auf YouTube hab ich schon mehrere Videos gesehen die mit dem Satz "Stadia ist ein Desaster" umschrieben werden können. Gut, das ist jetzt die Beta-Phase und ich denke, Google wird einiges dran schrauben. aber so ganz sagt mir das Modell nicht zu.



na ja, ein allgemeingültiges urteil zu fällen ist ziemlich unmöglich, da vieles mit der häuslichen infrastruktur zusammenhängt. bei seriösen magazinen hab ich jetzt mehrheitlich gelesen, dass stadia zwar meist ziemlich gut funktioniert, aber eben noch keineswegs perfekt sei. wer von "desaster" redet, so mein verdacht, lehnt game-streaming im allgemeinen rundweg ab. dagegen ist per se auch nix einzuwenden, es existieren ja unberstreitbare, konzeptbedingte nachteile ggü pc- und konsolen-gaming, nur sollte man trotzdem fair mit stadia umgehen, wenn man sich schon damit beschäftigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2019)

Besser auf Stadia 2.0 oder noch später warten. Man sollte schlau genug sein und sich keinen Prototypen mit diversen Kinderkrankheiten antun.


----------



## fud1974 (19. November 2019)

Kurioserweise dachte ich mir schon als ich was von "VDSL der Telekom" las "Oh, das wird dann ein eher guter Review"..

Es setzt sich das fort was ich schon bei einem anderen Streamingdienst (Shadow) beobachten konnte, wie krass die Erfahrungen differieren je nach Provider (übrigens auffällig wieviele Probleme auch die US Tester hatten, und die gelten doch immer gerne als gelobtes Land so internet-technisch bei manchen..)

Aber der Reihe nach.

Ich will ja mich hier nicht als Prophet aufspielen, aber - unverschämte Eigenwerbung für unseren kleinen Podcast (haben wir eh nix von weil nicht monetarisiert) - ich hab jetzt schon wiederholt auf Sachen hingewiesen die bei dem ganzen Thema relevant sind die manche Tester jetzt alle neu zu entdecken scheinen.

Was macht ein positives Game-Streaming Erlebnis aus?

- Internet-Leitung
Hier eher weniger die Bandbreite (!), vielmehr ZUVERLÄSSIGKEIT und WENIG SCHWANKUNGEN IN DER LATENZ, WENIG PACKETLOSS. (Klar, ab 40  - 50 MBit/s sollte es schon sein, ). Ob IPv6, "DualStack Lite" und ähnliche Sachen bei Google Stadia funktionieren, weiß ich nicht, bei anderen (Shadow) waren/sind sie ein Problem.
Es gab teilweise krasse Unterschiede ob T-Com, Vodafone, Unitymedia... auch ob Kabel, Glasfaser oder DSL. Es gab Shadow User, die haben sich einen VDSL Anschluss geholt fürs Streaming obwohl sie schon einen Gigabit-fähigen Kabelanschluss hatten.. denn VDSL ging deutlich besser als letzteres.

- Solides, schnelle lokale Netzwerkinfrastruktur
Schwächen die man zuhause hat bei den Routern, egal ob kabelgebunden oder WLAN, werden bei diesem zeitkritischen Streaming gnadenlos aufgedeckt. Da kann vorher Netflix noch so gut funktioniert haben und auch beim Spielen lokal installierter Multiplayer Titel hat man noch nix gemerkt, hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.
Wenn der Router zicken macht, die WLAN Abdeckung zeitweise schwächelt von der Abdeckung oder Latenz her (letzeres gerne bei billigen WLAN Routern), dann ist halt alles Essig.
Und "QoS Settings" bzw. wie man sie am Router einstellt (Quality of Service) sollten für einen kein Fremdwort sein. Nicht umsonst bekommen die neueren Google Nest Router ein QoS Setting für Google Stadia zukünftig gleich mit.

- Hardware spielt doch eine Rolle
Entgegen manch verbreiteter Meinung geht doch nicht die letzte Gammelhardware um als Streaming Client herhalten zu können. Google Stadia soll auf Core2Duos nur mühsam laufen, Shadow machte bei mir Probleme auf leistungsschwachen AndroidTV Geräten, ein Raspberry Pi 3 reichte auch nie aus. Insofern.. ganz ohne brauchbare Hardware geht es nicht
(hat schon einen Grund warum Google das erstmal hardwaremäßig so limitiert)




Athrun schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich zahle ein Abo für den Dienst und die Spiele "muß" ich zum Vollpreis kaufen? Oder gibt es hier Unterschiede? Das geht für mich aus dem Artikel nicht ganz hervor (außer die kurze Info mit "Pro-Abonnent"). Auf YouTube hab ich schon mehrere Videos gesehen die mit dem Satz "Stadia ist ein Desaster" umschrieben werden können. Gut, das ist jetzt die Beta-Phase und ich denke, Google wird einiges dran schrauben. aber so ganz sagt mir das Modell nicht zu.



Du "abonnierst" einen 4K fähigen, Dolby 5.1 fähigen Streaming Dienst. Ja, die Spiele musst du kaufen (bis auf die regelmäßigen "Umsonst" Titel im Rahmen des Abos). Läuft das Abo aus, fällst da auf Stadia in der Grundversion zurück (FullHD, Sterero, aber erst ab 2020) BEHÄLTST aber deine gekauften Spiele und kannst die weiter spielen, nur der Zugriff auf die "Umsonst" Spiele im Rahmen des Abos entfällt.

Google "schenkt" dir als eigentlich eine auf FullHD beschränkte Konsole. (Ob die das später mit Werbung unterlegen ist eine andere Frage, ich frage mich wie die ansonsten das finanzieren wollen).

Wenn du wieder auf "Pro" zurückgehst, bekommst du auch die "Umsonst" Spiele alle wieder.

So der Stand der AGBs als ich damals geordert habe. Ohne Gewähr. So hab ich das damals verstanden.

Die 9,99 Euro Abo sind dabei gar nicht mal so teuer wie manche meinen, bei Shadow hat man - je nachdem was für ein Angebot gerade war - für einen virtuell gestreamten PC ohne Spiele ja auch zwischen 20 -30 Euro monatlich bezahlt.. aber dafür konnte man auch (fast) alles installieren was man so PC mäßig schon auf diversen Accounts hat und es ist fast ein vollwertiger PC inklusive Mod-Fähigkeit usw. Ab nächstes Jahr im Februar gibt es da auch eine Variante die unter 20 Euro kostet im Monat. Trotzdem, für eine leistungsfähige 4K Hardware ist Google da gar nicht mal so unrealistisch bepreist.

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.. Ich lach mich tot wenn Google beim Streaming mehr Probleme hat als meine chaotischen Lieblings-Franzosen (=Shadow), und da geht es unter dem Strich eigentlich wirklich gut bei mir, wenn denen nicht wieder ein Rechenzentrum eine Woche lang abraucht, sie wieder was kaputtpatchen was vorher heile war, oder der deutsche Support auf 1-2 Personen zusammenschrumpft weil keiner in die Zentrale nach Paris ziehen will.. aber das sind alles Probleme, die haben mit dem Streaming als solchen ja nix zu tun.


----------



## SpieleKing (19. November 2019)

sobald MS mit seinem Dienst an den Start geht ist Google raus! Stadia  ist einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## chris74bs (19. November 2019)

Naja so lange Deutschland und ihre ganzen Anbieter das mit dem Internet nicht gebacken kriegen ist doch sowieso nur eine Option für viele und für viele wiederum auch nicht, Internet einfach zu schlecht.
Das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern, den Zug verpasst.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. November 2019)

Selbst wenn mir ein Grund einfiele aus dem ich es wollen würde, dass meine Spiele auf fremder Hardware laufen... meine 200GB Monatsvolumen wären viel zu schnell aufgeraucht...


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Selbst wenn mir ein Grund einfiele aus dem ich es wollen würde, dass meine Spiele auf fremder Hardware laufen... meine 200GB Monatsvolumen wären viel zu schnell aufgeraucht...


 Welcher Festnetzanbieter nutzt denn heutzutage noch feste Volumen (und zieht das auch durch) ?


----------



## Y0SHi (19. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welcher Festnetzanbieter nutzt denn heutzutage noch feste Volumen (und zieht das auch durch) ?



alle, ab etwa 1TB pro monat bekommt man ggf. nachricht vom ISP.
steht in den verträgen auch oft im kleingedruckten.

dann bist du nämlich nicht mehr privatkunde, sondern businesskunde.
weiters ist ein serverbetrieb bei privatkunden auch nicht gestattet.
ob dich der ISP aber umgehend kündigt, ist  in der regel nicht der fall. du wirst aber einen neuen, teureren tarif aushandeln müssen.

in den USA wird ab 1TB grundsätzlich die bandbreite auf ein minimum reduziert.
haben die ISP wegen netflix und co. wieder eingeführt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> alle, ab etwa 1TB pro monat bekommt man ggf. nachricht vom ISP.


 hatte ich noch nie, aber vlt hatte ich auch noch nie so viel Traffic. Die Rede war zuvor aber auch von nur 200GB. 



> steht in den verträgen auch oft im kleingedruckten.


 Meine Frage war ja explizit, wer das dann auch wirklich noch umsetzt. Dass es oft noch drinsteht, weiß ich. 



> in den USA wird ab 1TB grundsätzlich die bandbreite auf ein minimum reduziert.
> haben die ISP wegen netflix und co. wieder eingeführt.


 Genau deswegen also wegen der Dienste, wundert es mich ja, dass es eine Grenze gibt. Die müssten doch inzwischen viele übersteigen, und müsste dauernd von Leute hören, die deswegen Probleme bekommen ^^


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2019)

die großen anbieter drosseln generell nicht. und das steht auch längst nicht mehr in den agbs. 
lediglich o2 hat in seinem kleinsten dsl-tarif offenbar noch eine drosselung eingebaut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. November 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> alle, ab etwa 1TB pro monat bekommt man ggf. nachricht vom ISP.
> steht in den verträgen auch oft im kleingedruckten.
> 
> dann bist du nämlich nicht mehr privatkunde, sondern businesskunde.
> ...


Ich komme bei meinem Anschluss regelmäßig über die 1 TB im Monat. Meinem Anbieter ist das total egal.

Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn, damit du wegen zu viel Traffic angeschrieben wirst? 
Und in welchen teureren Tarif sollte man den wechseln? Je teurer, um so höher der Speed, der geboten wird. 

Nur weil man durch Streaming viel Traffic verursacht, ist man noch lange nicht Business Kunde. Bei uns auf Arbeit haben wir bei weitem nicht den Traffic, den ich privat habe. Und im Büro sind wir 27 Leute. 
Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (20. November 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Weil man sie irgendwann mal gekauft hat und sie sich immer wieder ansehen kann. Ich hab noch die Originalen Disketten Sätze daheim von DOS 6.0, Office 4. Nochwas. Internet Explorer usw. Wind 95 ja Win 95 auf Diskette. Brauch ich die nochmal? Ich denke nicht,aber ich hab sie. Genau wie viele alte Spiele die alle noch Ohne Steam und Co laufen.  Und um deine Vermutung zu bestätigen, ich bin 45.  Nebenbei bemerkt, ich hab auch noch meine erste Konsole, Eine Schneider TVG 2000 mit 6 Spielen,die funktioniert auch noch zu 100%.  Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch,aber ich kann mich noch an das Weihnachten erinnern als ich die Bekommen hab, ich war 6 Jahre alt und Super Glücklich, hab die ganzen Weihnachten mit meinem Bruder vorm Fernseher gesessen und gezockt. Und deshalb mag ich Sachen die ich in der Hand halten kann. Von der ganzen Digitalen Pracht belibt nichts ausser nem Account.



Mit den Konsolen könnte ich eventuell noch verstehen. Aber wofür brauchst du bitte Disketten bzw. altes DOS oder auch Win95. Das wirst du doch nie wieder nutzen. Weiß nicht, ich schmeiß sowas halt weg, wenn man etwas nicht brauch. Auch meine "erste Konsole", die PS1 habe ich damals verkauft, obwohl ich recht schöne Erinnerungen daran hatte. Aber Erinnerungen hat man ja nicht an ein Stück Plastik, sondern die besitzt man im Herzen!


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2019)

Ich sag mal "mobile Hardware", wie eben die PS1 oder gern auch noch älter wie (S)NES und die dazugehörigen Spiele würde ich ggf. auch aufheben, wenn ich solche Gerätschaften gehabt hätte. Hatte ich aber nie, aus dem Grund gibt es nun den RetroPie im Arbeitszimmer. Aber alte PC-Hardware ... brrrrrrr. Das macht ja nun überhaupt keinen Sinn. Vor allem da es viele technische Lösungen gibt um eben dieses Problem zu lösen.

Selbst alte selbstgebrannte CDs hab ich mal entrümpelt, denn hier haben sich die Rohlinge schon aufgelöst obwohl diese trocken und geschützt vor Sonne gelagert wurden. Was will man damit? Diskette? Warum?! Ich hab in der Kanzlei knapp 30 PCs, davon haben zwei (2) ein DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## devilsreject (20. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie immer sollte man bei diesen thema zwischen (super-) enthusiasten und den "normalen" usern unterschieden, die nunmal ganz eindeutig in der mehrzahl sind.
> genauso wie der durchschnitts-zocker nicht in 16-k-hdr mit rtx in 318 fps  auf seinem 40-zoll-gsync-monitor in seinem gaming-chair sitzend daddelt und sich stundenlang in den grafikeinstellungen verliert, schert sich der normalo (dazu zähle in dem fall auch ich) beim filmgenuß um eine möglichst hohe bitrate, macht sich gedanken um den verwendeten komprimierungs-codec oder kalibriert intensiv sein 43.1 dolby-ultra-sound-system. wenn die erfahrung "flutscht", das gilt dann eben auch für  game-streaming, und natürlich der preis stimmt, dann wird es bei allen nachteilen angenommen. da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher. da können die angesprochenen enthusiasten gerne die nase rümpfen wie sie wollen, für den alltags-gebrauch könnten (unter den genannten voraussetzungen) die vorteile  einfach überwiegen. das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass lokales bzw stationäres gaming ausstirbt, schon gar nicht von heute auf morgen.



Und genau das sind die entscheidenen Punkte. Je nachdem wie sich das Streaming entwickelt würde es sogar für Leute interessant werden die weder von der Konsole noch vom Gaming PC viel halten, gerne aber mal ein AC oder Skyrim Nachfolger spielen wollen. War mit den ganzen handyGames doch auch so. Was hat meine Mutter nicht immer gelacht und uns Kids hämisch angeschaut wenn wir wieder mal den ganzen Tag lieber am Nintendo gespielt haben, heute spielt sie regelmäßig die ollen Handygames wie CandyCrush und Co. 

Je zugänglicher und einfach ein System ist, desto leichter lasse sich Nutzer dafür finden. Ist doch auch so mit damals Premiere, das war ein Nischenmarkt den nicht jeder zu Hause haben wollte, uh böse Abo und ach soviel Fernsehen schaue ich doch garnicht... Und heute haben die selben Leute meist schon 2 Abos von Netflix und Prime durch Amazon Prime Mitgliedschaft. Sicher wird Streaming noch ne weile brauchen und ordentliche Abomodelle müssen noch entwickelt werden, aber eine totgeburt wird das ganze sicher nicht. 

Klar ist auch das im Esport wohl weiterhin richtige PC-Maschinen vor Ort das Maß der Dinge sein werden, die Kids aber brauchen in Zukunft eben nicht mehr den High-End PC für viel Geld nur um ihr neustes COD, Battlefield oder Fifa zu spielen.

Und selbst für die Nostalgiker gibt es noch immer Datenträger und Steelbooks zu kaufen trotz schon seit Jahren erhältlicher digitalen Titel. Erstmal wird also keinem etwas weg genommen, die Spielerschaft aber könnte sich vergrößern, Angebote in die Maße gestreut werden, wer weiß welchen Rattenschwanz das Thema nach sich zieht und welche Studios in Zukunft noch geboren werden mit Titeln die uns begeistern werden, einfach weil der Markt jetzt unendlich groß werden kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. November 2019)

Der Markt kann nicht unendlich groß werden, wer spielen will, der tut dies schon längst. Und jemanden der Candy Crush spielt dazu zu bringen plötzlich Skyrim zu zocken ist illusorisch.

Googles Marketing-Vision mit 1 Milliarde Spielern war einfach nur albern, es gibt vielleicht 150 - 250 Millionen Zocker auf der Welt und da sind schon viele drin, die nur ein Spiele in der Art von Fifa daddeln.  

Streaming kann das gar nicht ändern, da die Preise IMMER höher liegen MÜSSEN als wenn man selbst die Hardware kauft. Ist ja nicht so, als ob das Streaming Google kein Geld kostet. Server und Wartung verschlingen Unsummen und die wollen ZUSÄTZLICH bezahlt werden. 

Vergleiche mit Premiere zum heutigen Netflix sind übrigens hanebüchen, da das damals eine völlig andere Zeit war. Damals hat man neben dem noch tauglichem Free TV auch noch Videotheken gehabt. Einmal am Wochenende zwei Filme geliehen war im Monat merklich günstiger als Premiere und man hat die Filme Monate vorher gehabt. 

Davon ab, hat einer Zahlen wieviele Haushalte in Deutschland wirklich ein Netflix oder sonstiges Film- und Serien-Streaming-Abo haben (Amazon Prime mal außen vor weil das viele schon wegen den kostenlosen Versandkosten nutzen werden)? 
Ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass das ein nennenswerter Prozentsatz ist. Das sind meist doch eher jüngere Leute und Filmfans. Von "flächendeckend" oder "alle versorgend / alle nutzen es" ist man glaube ich extrem weit entfernt. Mich würde es wundern, wenn es weit über 10 Prozent der Haushalte sind.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2019)

Ich vermute es sind mehr als 10%, vor allem weil Netflix bei den Herstellern von Fernsehern und deren Fernbedienungen sehr prominent platziert wird: nämlich meist mit einer separaten roten Taste. Selbst das neue nVidia Shield TV hat jetzt diese hässliche Taste, ich hoff einfach dass ich meine alte Fernbedienung weiterhin nutzen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Googles Marketing-Vision mit 1 Milliarde Spielern war einfach nur albern, es gibt vielleicht 150 - 250 Millionen Zocker auf der Welt.



hm, das würd ich nicht mal sagen. natürlich sind diese neu-zocker nicht in erster linie auf den längst erschlossenen märkten im westen und in japan zu finden. das potential sieht man wohl in erster linie in china oder indien etc..



> Streaming kann das gar nicht ändern, da die Preise IMMER höher liegen MÜSSEN als wenn man selbst die Hardware kauft.



das werden wir sehen. ich glaube nicht, dass stadia-games auf sicht teurer sein werden als übliche konsolen- oder pc-titel. pfennig-preise beim fernost reseller wirds vielleicht nicht geben, aber das ist wohl eher semischlimm. tatsächlich wären die betriebskosten interessant, zumal google seine cloud ja in regelmäßigen abständen wird aufrüsten müssen.



> Davon ab, hat einer Zahlen wieviele Haushalte in Deutschland wirklich ein Netflix oder sonstiges Film- und Serien-Streaming-Abo haben (Amazon Prime mal außen vor weil das viele schon wegen den kostenlosen Versandkosten nutzen werden)?



in deutschland soll es knapp 23 mio zahlende streaming-abo-inhaber geben. da ist prime video natürlich dabei. kommt mir auch erstaunlich viel vor tbh. vielleicht sind auch "merhfach-abonnenten", und davon dürfte es einige geben, darin als mehrere einzelnutzer erfasst.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welcher Festnetzanbieter nutzt denn heutzutage noch feste Volumen (und zieht das auch durch) ?



Der kleine lokale Anbieter, der hier als einziger schnelles Internet anbietet. Anschließend erfolgt eine Drosselung auf 10 Mbit/s - würde vermutlich noch reichen, wenn die Leitung für sonst nichts gebraucht wird...


----------



## devilsreject (20. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Markt kann nicht unendlich groß werden, wer spielen will, der tut dies schon längst. Und jemanden der Candy Crush spielt dazu zu bringen plötzlich Skyrim zu zocken ist illusorisch.



Nein nicht jeder ist bereit sich eine Konsole z kaufen oder den PC aufs Gaming hin auszurüsten. Darüber hinaus gehst dann auch ein bisschen um Ahnung, nicht jeder hat oder will sich damit auseinander setzen wie ein Spiel den Weg auf die Festplatte findet weil der "Mühen" einfach scheut. Und ja Candy Crush ist ein gutes Beispiel weil es viele Kunden gewinnen konnte die vorher nix mit Gaming zu tun hatten. Mit einem Smartphone an dem heute qausi nicht mehr vorbei kommt funktioniert das aber selbst für ältere Leute super einfach. 



> Googles Marketing-Vision mit 1 Milliarde Spielern war einfach nur albern, es gibt vielleicht 150 - 250 Millionen Zocker auf der Welt und da sind schon viele drin, die nur ein Spiele in der Art von Fifa daddeln.



Ja und nein, Google kann mit Streaming potentiell die gesamte Welt erreichen, oder besser jede Hütte mit Internet oder 5G könnte davon partizipieren. Schaut man sich mal Brasilien, da sind Hardware Preise einer Playstation 4 gigantisch hoch, dagegen sind die kosten einer Stadia lächerlich im Vergleich.



> Streaming kann das gar nicht ändern, da die Preise IMMER höher liegen MÜSSEN als wenn man selbst die Hardware kauft. Ist ja nicht so, als ob das Streaming Google kein Geld kostet. Server und Wartung verschlingen Unsummen und die wollen ZUSÄTZLICH bezahlt werden.



Mir erschießt sich nicht genau was du mir sagen willst, Sony und Microsoft subventionieren ihre Konsolen je nach Zyklus und anfänglichen Produktionskosten auch durch zusätzliche Dienste sowie Datenträger oder digatel Spieleverkäufe, wo ist da bei Stadia jetzt der Hacken? Die Kosten werden sicherlich auch bei Stadia umgelegt entweder durch Werbeeinblendungen oder durch Premium oder Abo Dienste die man wählen kann. 



> Vergleiche mit Premiere zum heutigen Netflix sind übrigens hanebüchen, da das damals eine völlig andere Zeit war. Damals hat man neben dem noch tauglichem Free TV auch noch Videotheken gehabt. Einmal am Wochenende zwei Filme geliehen war im Monat merklich günstiger als Premiere und man hat die Filme Monate vorher gehabt.



Nein das kann man sehr gut vergleichen einfach weil Premiere schlicht nichts anderes war als ein alternatives Konzept zum regulären Fernsehen im Abo-Modell, für viele war das undurchsichtlich und umständlich. Netflix und Co. haben es aber einfach gemacht und die mordernen Smartphones und SmartTVs haben ordentlich mitgeholfen. Heute ist in jedem SmartTV voreingestellt die Streaming Apps. Anmeden Einloggen und los schauen. Sky beötigt immer noch ein Vertragswerk und je nach Modell noch Hardware welches man entweder mitbekommt oder auch kaufen kann/muss. 



> Davon ab, hat einer Zahlen wieviele Haushalte in Deutschland wirklich ein Netflix oder sonstiges Film- und Serien-Streaming-Abo haben (Amazon Prime mal außen vor weil das viele schon wegen den kostenlosen Versandkosten nutzen werden)?
> Ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass das ein nennenswerter Prozentsatz ist. Das sind meist doch eher jüngere Leute und Filmfans. Von "flächendeckend" oder "alle versorgend / alle nutzen es" ist man glaube ich extrem weit entfernt. Mich würde es wundern, wenn es weit über 10 Prozent der Haushalte sind.



Natürlich kenne ich die Zahlen nicht, kann nur meinen Dunstkreis (der natürlich nicht für ganz Deutschland gilt) aufführen. Bei meinem Opa (82) waren Netflix und Maxdome Probe Zeiten von nem halbe Jahr dabei als er sich einen neuen Fernseher im Fachhandel gekauft hat. Jetzt hat er sich von mir noch Maxdome einrichten lassen weil die so tolle alte Western im Angebot haben. Es ist einfach, bequem und unkompliziert. 
----------------
Und nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen ich will den Dienst garnicht hypen und wenn er scheitern sollte würde mich das unterm Strich nichtmal jucken, da ich bislang mit der Xbox One und sicher auch mit der nächsten Xbox bestens zufrieden sein werde, aber wenn wir über Zukunft reden, dann ist mir jedenfalls klar das es nicht ewi so weiter gehen wird mit Konsolen und Gaming PC, zumindest nicht für den allgemeinen Markt. Schon heute sind die PC Enthusiasten mit HighEnd Hardware in der Minderheit, genauso wie die Heimkino Fans mit Dolby was weiß ich was es alles gibt in der Minderheit sind. Und solange der Markt nicht abgeschafft wird ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. November 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Nein nicht jeder ist bereit sich eine Konsole z kaufen oder den PC aufs Gaming hin auszurüsten. Darüber hinaus gehst dann auch ein bisschen um Ahnung, nicht jeder hat oder will sich damit auseinander setzen wie ein Spiel den Weg auf die Festplatte findet weil der "Mühen" einfach scheut. Und ja Candy Crush ist ein gutes Beispiel weil es viele Kunden gewinnen konnte die vorher nix mit Gaming zu tun hatten. Mit einem Smartphone an dem heute qausi nicht mehr vorbei kommt funktioniert das aber selbst für ältere Leute super einfach.


Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht, das sind KEINE Zocker, die spielen Candy Crush weil es komplett kostenlos ist und sie das Smartphone eh schon haben. Die würden nie ein "richtiges" Spiel anfassen, weil sie sich gar nicht dafür interessieren. Die spielen fünf Minuten zwischendurch in irgendwelchen Pausen wo sie sonst nichts zu tun haben als kurzen Zeitvertreib. Die setzen sich nicht hin und spielen stundenlang am Stück in ihrer Freizeit. 



> Ja und nein, Google kann mit Streaming potentiell die gesamte Welt erreichen, oder besser jede Hütte mit Internet oder 5G könnte davon partizipieren. Schaut man sich mal Brasilien, da sind Hardware Preise einer Playstation 4 gigantisch hoch, dagegen sind die kosten einer Stadia lächerlich im Vergleich.


Und in Brasilien hat jeder genug Hardwarepower, dass er hochwertige 1080p oder gar 4k Streams dekodieren kann von den schnellen Internet-Anschlüssen mal ganz abgesehen!? Glaube irgendwie nicht...



> Mir erschießt sich nicht genau was du mir sagen willst, Sony und Microsoft subventionieren ihre Konsolen je nach Zyklus und anfänglichen Produktionskosten auch durch zusätzliche Dienste sowie Datenträger oder digatel Spieleverkäufe, wo ist da bei Stadia jetzt der Hacken? Die Kosten werden sicherlich auch bei Stadia umgelegt entweder durch Werbeeinblendungen oder durch Premium oder Abo Dienste die man wählen kann.


Ja genau, die Leute werden sich über Werbung alle 10 Minuten beim Zocken freuen... glaube kaum, dass das gut ankommt. 
Der Haken bei Stadia ist, dass du eben keine 400 Euro für eine Stadia Hardware ausgibst sondern Google diese bei sich stehen hat und betreiben muss. Und das kostet! Und die müssen eben die Hardware aktuell halten und haben laufende Betriebskosten. Ergo ist so etwas automatisch teurer, als wenn du dir ein Spiel kaufst und es zu Hause auf deinem eigenen Gerät betreibst. D.h. wenn Google Geld verdienen will, dann ist der Spaß insgesamt langfristig für den Kunden logischerweise teurer. 



> Nein das kann man sehr gut vergleichen einfach weil Premiere schlicht nichts anderes war als ein alternatives Konzept zum regulären Fernsehen im Abo-Modell, für viele war das undurchsichtlich und umständlich. Netflix und Co. haben es aber einfach gemacht und die mordernen Smartphones und SmartTVs haben ordentlich mitgeholfen. Heute ist in jedem SmartTV voreingestellt die Streaming Apps. Anmeden Einloggen und los schauen. Sky beötigt immer noch ein Vertragswerk und je nach Modell noch Hardware welches man entweder mitbekommt oder auch kaufen kann/muss.


Reden wir von früher oder von vor drei Jahren? Ich meinte wirklich früher, so vor 15 - 20 Jahren und da kann man die gesamte Zeit halt überhaupt nicht mit heute vergleichen.



> Natürlich kenne ich die Zahlen nicht, kann nur meinen Dunstkreis (der natürlich nicht für ganz Deutschland gilt) aufführen. Bei meinem Opa (82) waren Netflix und Maxdome Probe Zeiten von nem halbe Jahr dabei als er sich einen neuen Fernseher im Fachhandel gekauft hat. Jetzt hat er sich von mir noch Maxdome einrichten lassen weil die so tolle alte Western im Angebot haben. Es ist einfach, bequem und unkompliziert.


Weil er eben auch keine Möglichkeit mehr hat die Filme so im Fernsehen zu schauen, im Gegensatz zu eben früher. 



> Und nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen ich will den Dienst garnicht hypen und wenn er scheitern sollte würde mich das unterm Strich nichtmal jucken, da ich bislang mit der Xbox One und sicher auch mit der nächsten Xbox bestens zufrieden sein werde, aber wenn wir über Zukunft reden, dann ist mir jedenfalls klar das es nicht ewi so weiter gehen wird mit Konsolen und Gaming PC, zumindest nicht für den allgemeinen Markt. Schon heute sind die PC Enthusiasten mit HighEnd Hardware in der Minderheit, genauso wie die Heimkino Fans mit Dolby was weiß ich was es alles gibt in der Minderheit sind. Und solange der Markt nicht abgeschafft wird ist doch alles in Ordnung.


Die Hersteller möchten ja sehr gerne die volle Kontrolle und nichts ist für sie geiler als Streaming, denn dann hat der Konsument Null zu melden außer, dass er merklich mehr als früher zahlen muss und sie entsprechend gut verdienen. 
Meine Hoffnung ist einfach, dass das die Konsumenten nicht mitmachen eben weil sie letztlich absolut keinen einzigen Vorteil haben sondern ausschließlich Nachteile.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Der kleine lokale Anbieter, der hier als einziger schnelles Internet anbietet. Anschließend erfolgt eine Drosselung auf 10 Mbit/s - würde vermutlich noch reichen, wenn die Leitung für sonst nichts gebraucht wird...



Ok, das ist natürlich dann auch Pech mit Deiner Versorgung. Ich dachte jetzt, du meinst es allgemein, dass die Anbieter idr drosseln würden.


----------



## devilsreject (20. November 2019)

> Meine Hoffnung ist einfach, dass das die Konsumenten nicht mitmachen eben weil sie letztlich absolut keinen einzigen Vorteil haben sondern ausschließlich Nachteile.



Und genau diese Aussage schwingt bei all deinen Argumenten latent mit. Ich weiss nicht was sich durchsetzen kann oder was nicht, ist mir letzlich auch egal weil ich einfach mit dem Leben muss was man uns vorwirft. Trotzdem muss man erstmal sehen wie der ganze Streaming Dienst praktisch funktioniert um letzlich urteilen zu können. Ich sehe einfach nur nicht überall einen Nachteil. Die Entscheidung weg vom PC hin zur Konsole ist mir seinerzeit auch nicht leicht gefallen rückwirkend betrachtet bin ich froh das System gewechselt zu haben. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache das ist mir schon klar und in einem PC Forum ist man ohnehin mit solch einer Meinung schlecht adressiert, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das verschieden Konzepte zu spielen sich etablieren und durchaus das potenzial haben Kundenkreise zu öffnen. Konsolen zum Beispiel haben schon ne menge kunden gewonnen die sich eben nicht dem PC verschrieben haben oder durch die Eltern nicht in der Lage waren einen PC zu haben der genug Leistung besitzt um neue Titel adäquat abzuspielen. Darüber hinaus ändern sich Lebenskonzepte, man bekommt Kinder, hat weniger Zeit oder einfach wenig Platz in seiner Wohnung und schon kommt irgendwann an einen selbst die Frage wie kann ich trotzdem oder überhaupt spielen. 

Die Frage ist ja auch garnicht was ist die perfekteste Art zu spielen, sondern welche Möglichkeiten zu spielen gibt es grundsätzlich und da kommt nun einfach das Streaming hinzu.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Und genau diese Aussage schwingt bei all deinen Argumenten latent mit.



spiritogre hat hin und wieder einen dezent beschränkten blick auf die dinge: er sieht nur nachteile, also muss das für alle anderen auch genauso gelten!
ich für meinen teil kann behaupten, dass ich sogar zahlreiche leute kenne, die sich mit game-streaming durchaus anfreunden können. das sind erster linie solche, die keinen bock (mehr) haben, sich eine konsole oder einen gaming-pc hinzustellen. da gehts nicht mal so sehr ums geld, sondern einfach um die bequemlichkeit und darum, nicht noch ein weiteres ansonsten vollkommen unnützes ding rumstehen zu haben. diese leute erfüllen vermutlich nicht seine definition vom zocker, aber das tut letzten endes wenig zur sache. weder für sie selbst noch für google.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> spiritogre hat hin und wieder einen dezent beschränkten blick auf die dinge: er sieht nur nachteile, also muss das für alle anderen auch genauso gelten!
> ich für meinen teil kann behaupten, dass ich sogar zahlreiche leute kenne, die sich mit game-streaming durchaus anfreunden können. das sind erster linie solche, die keinen bock (mehr) haben, sich eine konsole oder einen gaming-pc hinzustellen. da gehts nicht mal so sehr ums geld, sondern einfach um die bequemlichkeit und darum, nicht noch ein weiteres ansonsten vollkommen unnützes ding rumstehen zu haben. diese leute erfüllen vermutlich nicht seine definition vom zocker, aber das tut letzten endes wenig zur sache. weder für sie selbst noch für google.


 Eben, wer behauptet, es gäbe ausschließlich Nachteile, hat echt Scheuklappen plus noch ne blickdichte Augenbinde auf und kann sich nicht mal um zwei Millimeter in andere Leute reinversetzen. Ich hab zb schon zig Argumente aufgeführt, warum Stadia und ähnliches für bestimmte Leute ne gute Sache sein kann und die an sich jeder Depp rein logisch als "ja, so kann man das sehen" wahrnehmen müsste. Warum man das nicht zugeben kann oder will, ist mir schleierhaft, außer man ist kompletter Google-Gegner oder ist der irrsinnigen Ansicht, durch einen möglichen Erfolg sei sein geliebtes "normales" und klassisches Gaming gefährdet, so dass er Stadia auf Teufel kommt raus bekämpfen will und Foren nutzt, um jegliche Vorteile zu leugnen und nur Nachteile zu verbreiten.  

Ich persönlich würde Stadia nur nehmen, wenn es mich kaum was kosten würde. Für mich ist es auf absehbare Zeit keine Option. Aber ich kann wenigstens auch andere Blickweisen einnehmen und verstehen, dass bestimmte Leute es eben doch gut finden.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. November 2019)

Ja klar, wer nicht aufs Geld schaut, wem Konsumentenrechte egal sind und wer sich die Bude nicht mit unnützer Hardware zumüllen will und wer es in Kauf nimmt nicht immer zocken zu können wenn er will, der kann mit Stadia und Co. sicher glücklich werden. Gibt sicherlich genug solcher Leute.


----------



## devilsreject (21. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja klar, wer nicht aufs Geld schaut, wem Konsumentenrechte egal sind und wer sich die Bude nicht mit unnützer Hardware zumüllen will und wer es in Kauf nimmt nicht immer zocken zu können wenn er will, der kann mit Stadia und Co. sicher glücklich werden. Gibt sicherlich genug solcher Leute.



So mal Hand aufs Herz, ich will jetzt Computer spielen, 4k HDR, mein Notebook schafft das nicht, was kostet mich ein PC der das leisten kann? Die Spiele auf dem PC gibt es dann gratis? Oder muss ich auch die mir kaufen? Kann ich die Spiele dann auch bei meinem Kollegen spielen? Der hat im übrigen keinen Computer, aber wird doch funktionieren oder? Achso interessieren tun mich eigentlich nur so The Witcher, AC, und COD, alle 2 Jahre gönn ich mir ein Fifa?

Was würdest den du mir jetzt empfehlen was ich kaufen sollte ich wie setzt sich dann in meinem ausgedachtem Beispiel die Preiskonstellation zusammen?

---------
Was deine Rechte angeht, ja so einfach ist das nicht, jetzt schon habe ich einige Spiele auf der Box die auch auf eine Online Pflicht bestehen. Im übrigen um aktuell COD im Mehrspieler spielen zu können muss ich Xbox live Gold dazu buchen kostet im Jahr knapp 60€, ohne kann ich nicht im Mehrspieler teilnehmen. Ob meine Konsole Daten an Microsoft sendent kann ich nicht beurteilen, vielleicht zählen die auch schon jetzt jeden getöteten Mitspieler, ach halt das macht Activision ja schon ganz offiziell angeblich um mir zu sagen was für ein toller Spieler ich doch bin mit Übersicht der Lieblingswaffe, den Siegen und Niederlagen usw.


----------



## Y0SHi (21. November 2019)

bei den konsolen haben die BD halt den vorteil, dass es einen gebrauchtmarkt gibt.
die ps5 kommt auch mit BD und soll abwärtskompatibel sein. insofern kann man von 2014 BIS 2027 alle PS4/PS5 games auf scheibe (BD 50GB / 100GB) zocken.

das ist schon cool, da es auch viele reseller gibt, bei denen man gebrauchte games bestellen und verkaufen kann.
wer also ältere spiele nachholt, bekommt so ein attraktives angebot - zu mindestens beim einkauf.

wer day one kauft und nicht paar monate warten kann, verliert eben.
nach 3 monaten kosten games auf der konsole im schnitt die hälfte.



devilsreject schrieb:


> So mal Hand aufs Herz, ich will jetzt Computer spielen, 4k HDR,




stadia schafft keine 4k HDR wie schon getestet. und weiters ist die bildquali durch die komprimierung selbst in 4k schlechter als lokal in 1080p.
alleine mal die texturen verlieren durch den stream massiv an quali. da bringt dir 4k via stream auch nichts.

RDR2 läuft bei stadia "4k" in 1440p upscaled @ 4k und mit 30 fps.
dazu kommt noch der komprimierungsmatsch.

im vergleich wischt da jede aktuelle konsole mit stadia den boden auf.



devilsreject schrieb:


> was kostet mich ein PC der das leisten kann?



4k kannst du knicken, aber ein pc der aktuell besser als stadia und besser als die xbox x ist, kostet dich etwa 800€
ich spiel zwar lieber auf der ps4 konsole, aber pc hardware ist im moment nicht sonderlich teuer.
ryzen 2600 - 5700 8GB  - 32GB ram... da lässt sich schon sehr gut mit zocken.
alternativ eine GTX1070 oder 1660 super; hab die aktuellen preise bzw. leistungsdaten nicht im kopf.
32GB sind im moment nicht nötig, langen auch 16GB, mit der ps5 und scarlett wird der bedarf jedoch steigen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> bei den konsolen haben die BD halt den vorteil, dass es einen gebrauchtmarkt gibt.
> die ps5 kommt auch mit BD und soll abwärtskompatibel sein. insofern kann man von 2014 BIS 2027 alle PS4/PS5 games auf scheibe (BD 50GB / 100GB) zocken.


... dann warte doch mal die Entwicklung ab. Schon jetzt posten doch die Entwickler und Publisher freudestrahlend ihre *rein digitalen* Umsätze. Digitale Umsätze = DRM = Accountbindung.



> stadia schafft keine 4k HDR wie schon getestet. und weiters ist die bildquali durch die komprimierung selbst in 4k schlechter als lokal in 1080p.
> alleine mal die texturen verlieren durch den stream massiv an quali. da bringt dir 4k via stream auch nichts.


Erstens kann Stadia *noch* kein 4K (HDR), zweitens, woher nimmst du deine Behauptung mit der Bildqualität? Selbst getestet? Irgendwelche YT-Videos als Vergleich gesehen? 



> RDR2 läuft bei stadia "4k" in 1440p upscaled @ 4k und mit 30 fps.
> dazu kommt noch der komprimierungsmatsch.


... und schon wieder diese Behauptung(en) ohne Hand und Fuß.

Ich möchte ja gar nicht bestreiten dass RDR2 mit max. Details an einem 500 EUR Monitor am PC *besser* aussieht als per Streamingdienst, egal welcher. Wenn es anders wäre, würde was falsch laufen. Stadia funktioniert aber z.B. eben auch einfach an Fernseher und wenn du hier auf 3-4m Sitzabstand bei einem ordinären 55" Fernseher da noch Unterschiede erkennst, dann bin ich beeindruckt.

Ich selbst nutze z.B. hier und da das nVidia Shield TV als "Extender" vom PC, der einen Stock höher im Arbeitszimmer steht um Spiele auf den Fernseher im Wohnzimmer zu streamen. Ich sehe auf die Distanz zum Fernseher keinen Unterschied bei Forza und Tomb Raider ob ich das nun in WQHD mit max. Details auf meinem Monitor spiele oder per Stream und Upscaling auf 4K auf dem Fernseher.



> im vergleich wischt da jede aktuelle konsole mit stadia den boden auf.


Natürlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> So mal Hand aufs Herz, ich will jetzt Computer spielen, 4k HDR, mein Notebook schafft das nicht, was kostet mich ein PC der das leisten kann? Die Spiele auf dem PC gibt es dann gratis? Oder muss ich auch die mir kaufen? Kann ich die Spiele dann auch bei meinem Kollegen spielen? Der hat im übrigen keinen Computer, aber wird doch funktionieren oder? Achso interessieren tun mich eigentlich nur so The Witcher, AC, und COD, alle 2 Jahre gönn ich mir ein Fifa?
> 
> Was würdest den du mir jetzt empfehlen was ich kaufen sollte ich wie setzt sich dann in meinem ausgedachtem Beispiel die Preiskonstellation zusammen?



4k ist für Spiele realistisch gesehen immer noch kein wirkliches Thema (und bringt meiner Meinung auch recht wenig). Aber nun gut.

Zuerst einmal brauchst du einen tauglichen und guten 4k HDR TV, der wird in annehmbarer Größe und Qualität bei minimal 800 Euro liegen, realistisch sind eher 1500. Wenn es gute Qualität sein soll, auf die man ja bei 4k HDR scheinbar wert legt, wenn man sich nicht nur von Werten blenden lässt, dann sind es mal so 2500 aufwärts. 

Konsolen wie die XBox One X oder PS4 Pro schaffen zwar teils 4k, oft auch nur hochskaliert aber dann nur mit 30FPS und oft sogar verringerten Details. Wie gesagt, Leute lassen sich gerne von hohen Zahlen blenden, 4k ist der letzte Shit also muss das sein auch wenn die Qualität bei 1080p letztlich besser wäre. 

Stadia bietet entsprechende Spiele nicht an. Call of Duty kannst du wegen Lag vergessen, selbst Fifa wäre online ziemlich unspielbar. Und natürlich hast du durch ein komprimiertes Video einen Qualitätsverlust. Für höchste Ansprüche musst du die Spiele stationär betreiben. 
Davon ab gibt es die genannten Games die du möchtest alle gar nicht für Stadia oder überhaupt bei einem Streaming-Dienst. 

Bleibt dir also nur ein PC. Und natürlich willst du, wenn du schon 4k und HDR hast, auch das neue wirklich die Optik fördernde Raytracing. Also musst du dir einen PC mit relativ aktueller Intel Core i5 oder Core i7 oder AMD Ryzen CPU mit 16GB RAM oder mehr und letztlich NVidia GeForce 2080ti holen. Wenn du richtig Power und Qualität willst, holst du dir dann gleich zwei davon, dann kannst du alles auf Anschlag drehen inkl. HDR und Raytracing und oft 140FPS. Aber das willst du dann ja auch. 

Der PC kostet dich dann ca. 3500 Euro, plus oben genannten TV bist du dann bei Gesamt ca. 5000 bis 7000 Euro dabei. 

Wie gesagt, das gilt, wenn du vernünftiges 4k zocken willst mit richtigem Anspruch und  nicht bloß zum Angeben sagen kannst, "seht her, ich zocke in 4k", bei letzterem kannst du dir auch einen 500 Euro Billigfernseher und eine PS4 Pro holen und kommst dann mit ca. 850 Euro davon. Du hast zwar in der Praxis nichts von aber du kannst eben mit rumprollen und als Laie wirst du eh kaum einen Unterschied merken. Allerdings wirst du auch keinen faktischen zu 1080p merken, es geht nur um die Zahl und das Ego.

Um 4k überhaupt sehen zu können musst du ja auch entsprechend nah dran sitzen, 2m bei 65 Zoll wäre so das Minimum. Siehe Rabowke oben, der ja auch keinerlei Unterschiede mehr bemerkt. Das liegt einfach daran, dass das menschliche Auge nur eine begrenzte Auflösung hat und die sinkt, je weiter du weg bist. Alles andere beim 4k TV Schauen ist Psychologie also Einbildung oder liegt schlicht daran, dass der alte 1080p Fernseher inzwischen auf war bzw. natürlich auch viel ältere Technik hatte und damit automatisch schlechtere Bildqualität als ein neuer TV.


Für die genannten Spiele benötigst du uPlay, Origin und Battlenet. Einzig Witcher kommt ohne DRM. Du kannst alle offline ohne Internetverbindung spielen, dann geht natürlich Multiplayer nicht. Der kostet auf PC übrigens nichts. 

Ansonsten sind auch gerade Klagen in Europa anhängig, dass Download-Medien weiter verkauft werden können sollen. Da wird also die Zukunft zeigen, wie das mit der Verbraucherrechten letztlich aussieht. Bisher konnten die Hersteller ja nur machen was sie wollten, weil es keine entsprechenden Gesetze gibt.

Was ansonsten zocken am PC mit Monitor anstelle TV angeht würde ich sagen, sind wir gerade beim Zwischenschritt. 1440p ist durchaus mit modernen Grafikkarten bei maximalen Einstellungen machbar und preislich halt lange nicht so extrem. 
Für echtes 4k Gaming, also nicht nur hohe Auflösung der Texturen sondern auch Vervierfachung der Polygondichte, da sind wir noch ein paar Jahre von entfernt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Bleibt dir also nur ein PC. Und natürlich willst du, wenn du schon 4k und HDR hast, auch das neue wirklich die Optik fördernde Raytracing. [...]


Nope ... und das ist jetzt auch arg konstruiert & das weißt du auch. Die Vorteile von 4K und vor allem HDR haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit RT zutun. Leider gibt es noch überhaupt kein brauchbares HDR für Monitore, vllt. kommt ja "demnächst" was. Was aber Fernseher betrift ....



> Um 4k überhaupt sehen zu können musst du ja auch entsprechend nah dran sitzen, 2m bei 65 Zoll wäre so das Minimum. Siehe Rabowke oben, der ja auch keinerlei Unterschiede mehr bemerkt. Das liegt einfach daran, dass das menschliche Auge nur eine begrenzte Auflösung hat und die sinkt, je weiter du weg bist. Alles andere beim 4k TV Schauen ist Psychologie also Einbildung oder liegt schlicht daran, dass der alte 1080p Fernseher inzwischen auf war bzw. natürlich auch viel ältere Technik hatte und damit automatisch schlechtere Bildqualität als ein neuer TV.


... hier sieht man sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 4K und natürlich, und das ist für mich sogar viel wichtiger, HDR. Du hast ja nicht unrecht und ich stehe zu dem was ich schreib, trotzdem fällt mir sehr wohl auf ob ich 1080p konsumiere oder natives 4K Material. Auch hierfür können die Gründe unterschiedlich sein: bessere Komprimierung, besseres Format [...]. Ich persönlich ziehe 4K jedem FullHD Material vor, gerade bei guten Produktionen ist der Mehrwert wirklich beachtlich und eben auch sichtbar, z.B. feine Strukturen bei Kleidung, Gesichtern und und und.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nope ... und das ist jetzt auch arg konstruiert & das weißt du auch. Die Vorteile von 4K und vor allem HDR haben nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit RT zutun. Leider gibt es noch überhaupt kein brauchbares HDR für Monitore, vllt. kommt ja "demnächst" was. Was aber Fernseher betrift ....


HDR und Raytracing sind völlig verschiedene Dinge. Sorry wenn der Eindruck entstand, das ist das Gleiche.

Und u.a. deswegen führte ich ja auch einen Fernseher für den Gaming-PC an und keinen Monitor.



> ... hier sieht man sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 4K und natürlich, und das ist für mich sogar viel wichtiger, HDR. Du hast ja nicht unrecht und ich stehe zu dem was ich schreib, trotzdem fällt mir sehr wohl auf ob ich 1080p konsumiere oder natives 4K Material. Auch hierfür können die Gründe unterschiedlich sein: bessere Komprimierung, besseres Format [...]. Ich persönlich ziehe 4K jedem FullHD Material vor, gerade bei guten Produktionen ist der Mehrwert wirklich beachtlich und eben auch sichtbar, z.B. feine Strukturen bei Kleidung, Gesichtern und und und.


Jain, wie gesagt, es hängt dann vom Sitzabstand ab. 
Wobei du z.B. schon große Vorteile bei 1080p hast, wenn intern mit 4k vorberechnet wird, dadurch wirkt zumindest bei mir am Gaming PC Monitor wo ich eben direkt vor sitze auch schon alles wesentlich feinteiliger und detaillierter. Ich denke also, das liegt nicht unbeding an der Auflösung sondern daran, dass bei der 1080p Darstellung schlicht nicht soviel dargestellt wird wie möglich wäre. 

Ich bin jetzt z.B. dazu übergegangen, wenn ich gute Screenshots machen will, die in 11520x6480 zu machen, weil da einfach merklich mehr Details zu sehen sind und sie viel schärfer wirken, selbst wenn man die Screens anschließend dann in der Bildbearbeitung wieder auf 1080p runterrechnet. Also der mit Verlust auf 1080p runtergerechnete 10k Screen (oder was auch immer das ist) der aus einem einfach hochskaliertem 1080p Bild entstand sieht besser aus als ein natives 1080p Bild, trotz zweimaliger Konvertierung. 

Frag mich nicht, wieso das so ist... 
Ich nehme einfach an, dass das Bild bei der 1080p Ausgabe tatsächlich einfach Details unterschlägt oder dass Kantenglättung etc. da einfach negativ auf die Darstellung wirkt.

Das hier ist ein Original 1080p Screenshot: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_...zgBUZMxu-7ZuQdiPnb0X0xNh1iVxgmA=w1560-h878-no

Und das hier das gleiche Motiv noch einmal von 1080p auf 7680 × 4320 vom Grafiktreiber hochskaliert: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/j...7upstSXSF0kcy_awc1wCc72EYUjKMqg=w1560-h878-no

Eigentlich dürften die nicht viel unterschiedlich sein aber man sieht deutlich, dass obwohl es sich eigentlich nur um Full HD Grafik handelt, das hochskalierte Bild weitaus detaillierter wirkt.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2019)

Nachdem ich mir dieses Video zum Thema Input-/Outputlag angesehen habe ...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6pf988yFSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



... haben sich eigentlich schon alle meine Befürchtungen bestätigt. Für schnelle Spiele absolut ungeeignet. Für Adventures a la Telltale, Dontnod etc. könnte es aber brauchbar sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. November 2019)

Also mir reicht Full HD eigentlich aus, einzig HDR würde mich etwas reizen, aber nur deswegen kauf ich mir nicht nen neuen Fernseher, solange mein alter es noch tut


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Also mir reicht Full HD eigentlich aus, einzig HDR würde mich etwas reizen, aber nur deswegen kauf ich mir nicht nen neuen Fernseher, solange mein alter es noch tut



Ich finde die Mischung macht es ... aber wie so häufig bei Medien: ein super produziertes 1080p Bild kann einem schlechten oder hochgerechnetem 4K Bild das Wasser reichen und man kann HDR sinnvoll einsetzen, oder eben auch nicht. Entweder wird das Bild zu farbarm, es wird zu bunt oder manchmal auch zu hell.

Das beste Beispiel für ein *perfektes* 4K + HDR Bild ist wirklich die lange Intro-Sequenz von The Grand Tour Staffel 1. Das ist unfassbar grandios, z.B. als in der Tiefgarage der Mustang gestartet wird. Hier sieht man, was HDR kann bzw. auf schlechten Fernseher eben leider nicht kann.


----------



## Y0SHi (27. November 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann warte doch mal die Entwicklung ab. Schon jetzt posten doch die Entwickler und Publisher freudestrahlend ihre *rein digitalen* Umsätze. Digitale Umsätze = DRM = Accountbindung.
> .



sony hat für die ps5 schon vollen BD support bestätigt und das spiele auf einer 100GB BD erscheinen, statt auf einer 50GB BD (PS4)
auch wird die BD installationsgeschwindigkeit von ~30 mb/s (PS4) auf ~50 mb/s (PS5) erhöht.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Erstens kann Stadia *noch* kein 4K (HDR), zweitens, woher nimmst du deine Behauptung mit der Bildqualität? Selbst getestet? Irgendwelche YT-Videos als Vergleich gesehen?



es gibt offizielle tests mit nativen screenshots und da sieht man den unterschied deutlich.
schau dir mal die screenshots von den char models in destiny 2 an. 

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-stadia-tech-review


----------



## fud1974 (27. November 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir dieses Video zum Thema Input-/Outputlag angesehen habe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh... also langsam.

Das was DA gezeigt wird.. da hat er andere Probleme. Das ist NICHT der normale Input Lag eines Gamestreaming Dienstes im allgemeinen und auch nicht von Stadia im besonderen.

Ich hab Shadow und Stadia hier (letzteres aber noch etwas "incomplete", da noch mein Paket mit dem Controller und dem Chromecast Ultra nicht da ist, konnte ich nur via Browser testen), und diese Verzögerung ist NICHT normal.

Du hast zwar Lag, aber der ist unter guten Umständen erstaunlich minimal, sich in Doom 2016 durch die Gegnerhorden zu schnetzeln (getestet auf Shadow) ist wirklich kein Problem. Natürlich sind die Ansprüche verschieden, klar, es spielen Leute ja auch ihre Beat Em Ups
auf Wettbewerbsniveau auf Röhrenmonitoren für minimalen Lag um mal ein Extrembeispiele zu nennen, aber da gibt es halt eine Spannweite von-bis was für jeden akzeptabel ist und was nicht.

Und wenn das bei dem einen Streaming Dienst geht, dann ist es technisch bewiesen, dass es GRUNDSÄTZLICH gehen sollte, dass es dann der Anbieter X oder Y nicht auf die Reihe bekommt (momentan) zeigt dann nur, dass er da noch was zu tun hat, und beweist nicht die Untauglichkeit des Streamings an sich.

Das, was da im Video passiert, ist absolut daneben, hab ich bei Destiny 2 unter Stadia aber auch jetzt nicht so gesehen im Browser.

Mal Butter bei die Fische: Es ist nicht so, dass ich das nicht auch schon mal erlebt hätte (auch bei Shadow z.B.), aber dann war halt immer auch ein Problem, entweder beim Streaming Dienst selber (und es wurde dann korrigiert) oder bei der Internet Verbindung oder - ganz wichtig - im eigenen Netzwerk was versaut.

Stadia selber hatte gestern auch etwas Lag (wenn auch nicht so extrem wie im Video) im Verlauf des Tages wurde es IMHO besser, konnte ich während meiner Destiny 2 Sitzung merken.

Allgemein bin ich teilweise entsetzt mit wie wenig Ahnung manche Journalisten an das Thema rangehen. Die Gamesaktuell hat ja (Lob!) Stadia erst gar nicht im Redaktionsnetzwerk getestet sonder der Redakteur zu Hause bei sich privat (siehe letzten Gamesaktuell Podcast), 
weil in solchen komplexen Netzwerken ist das immer so eine Sache.. da hast du Quality Of Service Einstellungen die manchmal  den Prioritäten von Stadia (oder anderen Streaming Diensten) zuwiderlaufen, unzählige Switche/Router/Hardware Firewalls die Latenz dazuaddieren und eventuell sogar einen Internetanschluss, 
der zwar "fett" ist vom Durchsatz her aber nicht soooo dolle von der Latenz her, das addiert sich... und das wird dem da im Video passiert sein.

Wie der Golem Test wo auch starke Verzögerungen sichtbar waren, aber meines Wissens der angeschlossene Fernseher nicht im Game-Mode und damit eine beträchtliche Latenz aufaddierte....

Update: Tja, es schwankt halt noch, heute vormittag hatte ich mit Destiny2 in einem Netzwerk noch spürbaren Lag (wenn auch nicht so schlimm wie im Video,bei weitem nicht, und beim Spielen wurde er deutlich besser), jetzt gerade woanders (identische Internet-Leistungsdaten ) reingegangen, und da war es wirklich "knackig"... fühlte sich ziemlich gut an von der Latenz her. (Ändert natürlich nix dass in Chrome immer nur (noch) das 720p WischiWaschi gezeigt wird).


----------

